# Renting in Melbourne with a dog



## Kiwibird (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi there
I am looking at the possibility of moving to Melbourne (from NZ) and I have a 5yo Labrador... most threads say it is harder to find somewhere to rent with a pet, which I understand, but is it impossible? Gumtree seems to have a few pet friendly places, or are these snapped up quickly? Can anyone let me know just how hard this will be? He is house trained and an 'outside' dog, and i am happy to pay a premium for the priveledge of bringnig him!
Thanks! 
Kiwibird


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, a Lab being a bigger dog might make people baulk somewhat and getting somewhere organised before you arrive, even for us two legged types can be difficult.
If it is possible for you to arrange to leave him with friends in NZ for a while to give you time to hunt out whatever is available, I'd reckon that might be easier for you and let you get accustomed to what areas might have houses with at least some sort of a yard and where parks are for walking him.
That shouldn't be too big a problem for I've even come across people walking dogs in some of the main parks right near the CBD and you can probably walk them along the walking/cycling track sections along the Yarra.


----------



## Kiwibird (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer... yes I would def leave him at home for a couple of months while I get settled... so that is the idea... hopefully in that time I can find something suitable before he crosses the ditch... thanks for your response. Cheers Kiwibird


----------

